# Any self made millionaires on ukmuscle?



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

As above really.. where did you start off..how did things take off for you..how rich are you  ... whats it like lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

no but im on my way! only another 970,000 to go!


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

i put £2500 on spain to win the world cup in 2010 at 11/2 after they lost the first game to switzerland in the group and that returned £16,250 including my stake

i felt like a millionaiire after the 1-0 final win over holland! only prob is i swear the stress of those 3 weeks has taken 2 years off my life,

got the ticket framed now with some other big wins on the horses.. but nothing like the spain win 

best feeling ever


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

There's hundreds....

And they all drive white Audi's, are under 23 and live at home with their parents :lol:


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gtir said:


> i put £2500 on spain to win the world cup in 2010 at 11/2 after they lost the first game to switzerland in the group and that returned £16,250 including my stake
> 
> i felt like a millionaiire after the 1-0 final win over holland! only prob is i swear the stress of those 3 weeks has taken 2 years off my life,
> 
> ...


Was buzzing when I won £730 never mind that much


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

Dux said:


> There's hundreds....
> 
> And they all drive white Audi's, are under 23 and live at home with their parents :lol:


Nah bud I mean people who worked hard, and grafted from day one, went from job to job, had different ideas and eventually kicked off there own business


----------



## MRSTRONG (Apr 18, 2009)

money isnt everything .

it`s the only thing


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

georgey said:


> Nah bud I mean people who worked hard, and grafted from day one, went from job to job, had different ideas and eventually kicked off there own business


Oh, you mean people that actually are millionaires instead of just interwebz make believe ones?


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

If I cashed EVERYTHING in about 2/3rds there............


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

@Milky :whistling:


----------



## tony10 (Oct 15, 2009)

@Milky :whistling:


----------



## B.C.J.S (Sep 18, 2012)

Anyone could say they've made a million on an online website, real life is where it matters and more then likely we'll not meet 90% of the people on here in real life....


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

This thread has prompted me to buy a lottery ticket.


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

it all started as a bit of banter with friends who were convinced england was gonna win 8/1 after spain lost first game i kept saying they had no chance and i said i would put my house on spain winning! anyway that got reduced to £2500 after realising i couldnt literally put my house on it..... plus i was renting at the time  lol

anyway im not stupid i put the 2500 on spain at 11/2 and then also 2 saving bets on argentina and brazil at £400 each so at least if one of those won i got my overall stake back

then germany thumped argentins 4-0!! and argentina were favourites to win the comp at that point

that left spain and brazil in the semis and holland beat brazil! thats the first point i panicked

spain beat germany and got to the final where they were favourites against holland

at this point there was nothing i could do as i had no money left other that money i needed to live off. if i had a few grand spare i might have put £3000 or so on holland to win tournament at 13/8 so no way i could lose.

had to let it ride and goal game with a couple of minutes to go best moment of my life, that feeling was unreal!

i havent got the balls to ever try that again, girlfriend and house now and responsibilitys so cant risk it. but god i would love to experience that again

will never ever forget them 3 weeks


----------



## Robbie (Dec 31, 2007)

Yep, me. And here is my totally genuine UKM approved proof of said wealth. Honest.


----------



## Ginger Ben (Oct 5, 2010)

Robbie said:


> Yep, me. And here is my totally genuine UKM approved proof of said wealth. Honest.
> 
> View attachment 121397


Can't argue with that


----------



## Mez (Jul 31, 2012)

vtec_yo said:


> This thread has prompted me to buy a lottery ticket.


I got 3 numbers and a star number on the euro Tuesday, thought I'd get a decent win.

£9.50 !!!


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

My return on investment has got to be well over -£100


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gtir said:


> it all started as a bit of banter with friends who were convinced england was gonna win 8/1 after spain lost first game i kept saying they had no chance and i said i would put my house on spain winning! anyway that got reduced to £2500 after realising i couldnt literally put my house on it..... plus i was renting at the time  lol
> 
> anyway im not stupid i put the 2500 on spain at 11/2 and then also 2 saving bets on argentina and brazil at £400 each so at least if one of those won i got my overall stake back
> 
> ...


Stuck £170 on chelsea to win last night, liverpool to beat QPR at the weekend, and bayern to beat Dortmund. Decided to keep anything I won the last few weeks and shove it all on 1 big bet at the end of the season. Cant imagine how tense the final was for you, chelsea game was awful last night and I bet nowhere near the amount you did.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

there is a thread on here about how much money people earn or are worth and i am sure a few people put millionaires on the poll. Although I assume 99% of them live in their mama's basement and still wannk over magazine porn


----------



## Madoxx (Nov 7, 2010)

Not a millionaire at the moment, but this time next year Rodney!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

myprotein founder is around here somewhere

I imagine he's doing ok


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

kingdale: some good selections there

i dont bet very often now if i do its something im really confident about, im lucky i didnt get addicted as i could easily keep trying to chase that next win

i put £200 on that shadow act called attraction on britains got talent, girlfriends makes me watch it and they are light years ahead of the rest i expected them to be clear favourite and a very short price

looked on odds checker and betfred had them at 11/4 so £200 returns £750 i was straight down there! other bookies are 2/1 or less and they will be 1/1 or maybe odds on come the final

youtube veiws on their act are millions ahead of the others and all positive feedback! plus the amanda holden tears and sobbing will win it for them on the night

that where i would stick them winnings from your footy bets! thats if the betfred price is still there!


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

I'm a multimillionaire, no bull.

If you convert my British pounds to Zimbabwe Dollars


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

just noticed chelsea scored last minute! to win  bet your buzzing!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

gtir said:


> just noticed chelsea scored last minute! to win   bet your buzzing!!


Yeah I thought I had just blown £170 they were playing pretty awful and should probably have lost. The champions league could go either way just never know with a 1 off game.


----------



## gtir (Sep 25, 2012)

you would have to fancy bayern to win! due a champ league win and put 7 past barcelona over two games

confidence will be sky high

anything can happed, but id have def gone for bayern to win in 90 mins


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

A lad I worked with was at the same casino as me once, he previous week he won I think roughly £12k on roulette and poker, he had it on him in cash, he let me do some £50 spins which didn't win

Spoke to him on Facebook a week or so later and he'd lost it all lol

Biggest ever win was £207 off a £40 City to beat Utd and a game that was in the 79th minute for there to be no more goals

£40 came from a "we will double what you deposit" thing so was really £20. Was a happy man


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

WilsonR6 said:


> A lad I worked with was at the same casino as me once, he previous week he won I think roughly £12k on roulette and poker, he had it on him in cash, he let me do some £50 spins which didn't win
> 
> Spoke to him on Facebook a week or so later and he'd lost it all lol
> 
> ...


Dont understand how people lose that much after a bit has gone wouldnt you think ill stop now


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

kingdale said:


> Dont understand how people lose that much after a bit has gone wouldnt you think ill stop now


I'm bad for it mate, but not with ridiculous amounts.. I won 87.50 on Amir Khans boxing match off £15, I put it all on Utd to win the rest of their games.. they promptly drew the next day, would've won 787.50 lol


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I doubt ill ever be a millionaire as I'm not money motivated. I reckon asset wise I might get close.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Yes i am.....i won the Million on the Irish lottery

.....pound a week for a million years


----------



## Ash1981 (Jun 16, 2009)

I won 180 at the dogs once

Does that count?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

I am close TBH.

Another £997,000 and l am sorted....


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

I know a handful of multimillionaires and however nice they seen they would all rob their own nans. I don't wanna be like that.


----------



## Muscle Supermkt (Nov 28, 2012)

Check out the GoNutrition sub-forum - founder of MP, he is a self made millionaire


----------



## welbeck (Jul 23, 2010)

I was half way there a few years ago, not very well off now but I'm working on my next attempt.

My cousin Michael is a self made multimillionaire, he left university with a degree in architecture, moved to London and started renovating properties, by the time he was on his third one he owned it outright, his wife became a very successful interior designer and they bought bigger and bigger, he was on "I own Britains best Home" a couple of years ago with his current home, a 5 bedroomed mansion in Tooting beck and he's currently renovating an even bigger one. He rented his house out for the Olympics for £30k and rents it out on a regular basis for adverts and celebrity parties.

This is him:

http://www.whitearchitecture.co.uk/


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

I`ve owed a million in the past - does that count?


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

saxondale said:


> I`ve owed a million in the past - does that count?


That would still be impressive haha


----------



## Northern Lass (Aug 10, 2011)

Another pointless thread I see:spam:


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

life goal is to have an aventador not millions...

i would chop of a nut and sell it for an aventador though so i recon ill get there in the end


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

being a millionaire is so last year...im currently getting sued for damages and considering declaring bankruptcy, thats what the bitches love


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

barsnack said:


> being a millionaire is so last year...im currently getting sued for damages and considering declaring bankruptcy, thats what the bitches love


You a straight up playa!! :thumb:


----------



## spod (Mar 25, 2010)

Milky said:


> I am close TBH.
> 
> Another £997,000 and l am sorted....


.....closer than a lot of us, brother.... :whistling:


----------



## tamara (Sep 23, 2012)

My biggest win was £1,414 off a ten pound bet. 3 horse accumulator I bet each way but they all came first.

I bet £1 on a massive accumulator on ladbrokes website. Picked loads of random stuff from UFC fights to basketball, hockey, football even a darts match. It took a month for all the events to happen and I'd actually forgotten about it till I logged on and saw that everything won! There was about 15 things in it and I had just under £400!!! Never had any luck since though!


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

Back in my crazy gambling days I've many a story.

100 quid on number 5 @ casino.

840 the highest I've won on online poker.

1600 quid on a 20 quid sixfold on the footie.

I put 25 bones on Kahn to be knocked out first round against Prescott at 25s.

That's just a few.

Sadly gambling ruined my life in my early mid 20s not had a bet since May 2nd 2011.

Doesn't interest me, so sadly ill never be a millionaire.

As long as I've an half decent physique then I'm not that ar$ed lol.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

My biggest win has been £2 on a scratch card


----------



## jaymd_123 (Jan 25, 2013)

I handle large amounts of cash on a daily basis, non of it is mine granted  but its fun to pretend


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> being a millionaire is so last year...im currently getting sued for damages and considering declaring bankruptcy, *thats what the bitches love*


dont forget they also love short fat ugly bald men and being spat at while spanked


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

zack amin said:


> dont forget they also love short fat ugly bald men and being spat at while spanked


fat ugly bald men....sounds like your ma


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Onced worked in a Barclays flagship branch and handed a wealthy customer a cool 1million in cash...... that was the biggest amount ever widthdrawn from that branch, probly stands to this day too. Turned up with his own security team, no idea who he was or what he was buying...


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> fat ugly bald men....sounds like your ma


]


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2013)

kingdale said:


> Dont understand how people lose that much after a bit has gone wouldnt you think ill stop now


Easy done. Mate of mine used to play online poker. Managed to build up his bank role to around £60k. 2 months later he was £20k in the hole after chasing his losses.


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

kingdale said:


> Dont understand how people lose that much after a bit has gone wouldnt you think ill stop now


It easily done. Especially if you have a lot of money. A guy I have worked for once blew, in a weekend, £5,000 in slot machines on Southend on Sea's seafront arcades, the ones that take £1 per go. He won £3k back by then end of the weekend and thought that was a good result!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> It easily done. Especially if you have a lot of money. A guy I have worked for once blew, in a weekend, £5,000 in slot machines on Southend on Sea's seafront arcades, the ones that take £1 per go. He won £3k back by then end of the weekend and thought that was a good result!!


I don't understand machines like them, don't see the fun in it. I bet on football because I watch loads anyway and it makes it more fun. Just shows you can get addicted to pretty much anything


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

kingdale said:


> I don't understand machines like them, don't see the fun in it. I bet on football because I watch loads anyway and it makes it more fun. Just shows you can get addicted to pretty much anything


I don't get the attraction either. He literally sat there for hours at a time just putting coin after coin after coin in. We had to move to a different arcade because the one we were in ran out of change, then the next arcade thought we were doing something illegal. The guy in question carries just £50's on him so I was having to go back and forth to the change kiosk with a few hundred pounds worth of 50's everytine and ask for £1 coins, lol!!! £2k basically just for sitting at a slot machine all weekend!!


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

mikep81 said:


> I don't get the attraction either. He literally sat there for hours at a time just putting coin after coin after coin in. We had to move to a different arcade because the one we were in ran out of change, then the next arcade thought we were doing something illegal. The guy in question carries just £50's on him so I was having to go back and forth to the change kiosk with a few hundred pounds worth of 50's everytine and ask for £1 coins, lol!!! £2k basically just for sitting at a slot machine all weekend!!


Sounds like you had a top weekend :lol:


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

I'll earn £1 million in the next 18 years from my employer!!

But then again after tax etc be more like 25 years for the actual million to pass through my hands :tongue:


----------



## newborn (Nov 29, 2011)

Since this thread has turned into a thread on gambling, here is a story my grandad has told me countless of times:

When he was alot younger, he was in france at a casino, now he never liked to gamble, even though he did later go on to become the manager of a casino (he knew where the money went). So anyway he sticks a quid on roulette, number 6 I think it was. It came up on 6. He thought **** it, and kept it all on 6, it came up AGAIN. He left it on 6, it came up a third time. At this point he was up nearly a grand I think, so he pulls out his chips. He is still sitting at the table watching others play, and it comes up 6 another 2 times in a row! he could of been a VERY wealthy man, but hey ho


----------



## britbull (Mar 18, 2004)

I've been very very lucky with collecting art and other collectibles over the last decade, so much so market changes every month as do my insurance premiums!!. Always been something to hand to my kids when they come of age.Work wise I've been mildly successful in everything I've done, yet never reached any dizzy heights

This past year I'm in a purple patch and believe with all my heart it's only a matter of time, sadly/ironically the heart and soul of me(my family) has fallen apart of the last month.Which spurs me on to earn and buy rather than poxy sofa surfing

Trying to run 5 or 6 separate businesses from other peoples sofas in not ideal, but hey it's cheap  ?


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

I plan on starting a residential and business security consultancy.

ive got around 6 years experience in advice and guidence role.

4years in a law enforcement role which means ive alot of good contacts with police + security companies.

Lots of big plans but ive never had a business and got an E in my business studies at A-level.

Hoping to rope in a friend to help with business plan who's just done a degree in marketing.

Anyone experience in security consultancy or any consultancy for that matter?


----------



## Bulk1 (Apr 12, 2007)

You'll struggle not to find one on here..... http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/


----------



## Edinburgh (Sep 2, 2012)

Nope not this year, but.....


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

supermancss said:


> I plan on starting a residential and business security consultancy.
> 
> ive got around 6 years experience in advice and guidence role.
> 
> ...


Good luck in a saturated market!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

mikep81 said:


> Good luck in a saturated market!


all markets are 'saturated' to some degree. If I can provide a better quality of service, a USP.. why not?

I've had plenty of dealings with security firms and some are god aweful but turning over £1mill + a year


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

supermancss said:


> all markets are 'saturated' to some degree. If I can provide a better quality of service, a USP.. why not?
> 
> I've had plenty of dealings with security firms and some are god aweful but turning over £1mill + a year


Well yes, but the security industry is currently in sh!te state. You've got a not fit for purpose regulatory body who they themselves have admitted that they're training standards, especially for close protection, "are intentionally set low and are not aimed at giving the student all the necessary skills to perform their job". Couple in the masses of people setting up companies for the odd job here and there and undercutting everyone else like mad, and the low standards at which clients are now accepting, due to the massive low standards that are set by most companies going. It's not an easy industry to crack. Hence my "good luck"!


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

money gets you tits thats a fact so if you aint got it then get yaself a good body does the same job


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Duncan Bannatyne made his money from gyms but I haven't seen him on this site.


----------



## Laurieloz (Apr 8, 2013)

Ooops! Rewind. Apparently Bannatyne is skint. Down to his last £100million. Speedboat for sale on Ebay. Add to basket.


----------



## zak007 (Nov 12, 2011)

Bulk1 said:


> You'll struggle not to find one on here..... http://www.6speedonline.com/forums/


had a look on there

one guy bought a 20k tv!!!!!

other guy and his mates spent 250k on a weekend

the guys are stupidly rich on there


----------



## artful_dodger87 (Mar 4, 2011)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Back in my crazy gambling days I've many a story.
> 
> 100 quid on number 5 @ casino.
> 
> ...


I was 13 on that day, I think it was my first [email protected] when a blob came out. We had a great day!!


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

mikep81 said:


> Good luck


he`ll need it.


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

Ok its becoming apparent that millionaires on here are few and far between.

A better question would be: who on here earns £50k a year + and what do you do?

Particularly interested to see guys outside London earning that ( you London boys are on stupidly inflated salaries due to stupidly inflated living costs)


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

foodaddict said:


> Ok its becoming apparent that millionaires on here are few and far between.
> 
> A better question would be: who on here earns £50k a year + and what do you do?
> 
> Particularly interested to see guys outside London earning that ( you London boys are on stupidly inflated salaries due to stupidly inflated living costs)


i earn between 45-65k a year depending on how well things are going. i own a raised access flooring company. Construction industry is pretty crap at the moment


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

tony10 said:


> @Milky :whistling:


Does he still live at home with his mother??


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Laurieloz said:


> Ooops! Rewind. Apparently Bannatyne is skint. Down to his last £100million. Speedboat for sale on Ebay. Add to basket.


He's struggling isn't he?? Along with Theo Phaphetis (spelling alert) they're both struggling.


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

newborn said:


> Since this thread has turned into a thread on gambling, here is a story my grandad has told me countless of times:
> 
> When he was alot younger, he was in france at a casino, now he never liked to gamble, even though he did later go on to become the manager of a casino (he knew where the money went). So anyway he sticks a quid on roulette, number 6 I think it was. It came up on 6. He thought **** it, and kept it all on 6, it came up AGAIN. He left it on 6, it came up a third time. At this point he was up nearly a grand I think, so he pulls out his chips. He is still sitting at the table watching others play, and it comes up 6 another 2 times in a row! he could of been a VERY wealthy man, but hey ho


My old man did something similar at Newcastle races once.

Stuck a cheeky £100 on the first race, it won, kept half, stuck the other half on the next fave, it won. Carried on doing this for all 8 races and won each time. Him and my mam had one of those moments when they were throwing piles of £20's around the bedroom (I refuse to think about anything else that may have happened that night!)

Never told me how much he won. But he bought a Rolex and a second house to rent out.


----------



## Sc4mp0 (Jun 17, 2012)

supermancss said:


> I plan on starting a residential and business security consultancy.
> 
> ive got around 6 years experience in advice and guidence role.
> 
> ...


I believe @DeadpoolX will be able to help you with this one.


----------



## mrblonde (Oct 27, 2010)

Lad I used to go Thailand with (bit of a knob) win something like 15k or 19k playing poker, played all over the world, came out half way through one of our trips, splashed out on the £100 a night hotel instead of our usual £4.50 one, every Thai girl saw him coming and he paid through the ass for the next 3 weeks 

He got screwed over for most of it out there in the space of a couple of months (shouldn't laugh but..... Mwahahahaha)


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

What a boring thread, what was the OP's plan when he finds one here? tap them for a few quid via pm?


----------



## B4PJS (Mar 28, 2013)

foodaddict said:


> Ok its becoming apparent that millionaires on here are few and far between.
> 
> A better question would be: who on here earns £50k a year + and what do you do?
> 
> Particularly interested to see guys outside London earning that ( you London boys are on stupidly inflated salaries due to stupidly inflated living costs)


Currently on £55k base salary. Currently looking at jobs in the £70k+ range.

I work in Business Intelligence, live in Reading and commute into London.


----------



## Kimball (Feb 26, 2012)

newborn said:


> Since this thread has turned into a thread on gambling, here is a story my grandad has told me countless of times:
> 
> When he was alot younger, he was in france at a casino, now he never liked to gamble, even though he did later go on to become the manager of a casino (he knew where the money went). So anyway he sticks a quid on roulette, number 6 I think it was. It came up on 6. He thought **** it, and kept it all on 6, it came up AGAIN. He left it on 6, it came up a third time. At this point he was up nearly a grand I think, so he pulls out his chips. He is still sitting at the table watching others play, and it comes up 6 another 2 times in a row! he could of been a VERY wealthy man, but hey ho


Your grandad is lying to you that's about a 60+million to one chance.

Also, if I understand roulette, he was up about £47k at the point he withdrew.


----------



## Patsy (Mar 14, 2008)

Kimball said:


> *Your grandad is lying to you*  that's about a 60+million to one chance.
> 
> Also, if I understand roulette, he was up about £47k at the point he withdrew.


 :lol:


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

i am!

well, not so much a self made, but made up :lol:


----------



## Guest (May 17, 2013)

Kimball said:


> Your grandad is lying to you that's about a 60+million to one chance.
> 
> Also, if I understand roulette, he was up about £47k at the point he withdrew.


Worst I've seen is 7, 7's in 9 spins.

You're right he'd of been looking at 47g's.

Good old grandpa lol.


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

im on about 80k as a contractor project planner for a oil and gas company, which is the lower end of the pay scale for planners. after about 7 years of experience (i got 3) I would be able to easily get 50pound an hour. even document controllers (basically administrators) get 40k + in this industry, its nuts! I used to labour for 50sheets a day til I blagged a job in oil and gas


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

Kimball said:


> Your grandad is lying to you that's about a 60+million to one chance.
> 
> Also, if I understand roulette, he was up about £47k at the point he withdrew.


also would have gone from £1 to £1.67million in 5 goes, which doesnt ever happen...


----------



## skinnnyfat (Feb 26, 2012)

I earn between 50-150k depends on how things go and how often I can be bothered to work, generally only like to work 2 days per week.


----------



## F.M.J (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm a student... so no!

I have met and been friends with a few decently wealthy people. An old training partner of mine - he is a very intelligent man, is a doctor of psychology (from Cambridge university), has a degree in IT I believe and last I saw him he was considering going back to Cambridge to do a degree in Law, he didn't need to but he just likes to learn!

He didn't work a normal job but he used to scout some internet site where rich students would post up their dissertations and my friend would complete them for the students - often he would have to learn the subject and only have a couple months to do it but he did one every month or so for around £4-6,000 per dissertation!

Crazy money.

Another friend of mine has a degree in law from Oxford or Cambridge and he was a business consultant or something, he came to me one day when I was working, giddy as fcuk he was, he told me he just made £15,000 within 20 minutes, lame, he just made more than my years wages in less than 1 hour. :lol:

My wife's father is wealthy, he has owned 50% of a business for years now and recently bought out the other 50% for I think $1.1 million and business is good for him.

I have 1 year left on my degree and haven't got a clue what I want to do, I need a postgraduate degree to set up the business I want, but that's not for another 6+ years at least!


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

icamero1 said:


> im on about 80k as a contractor project planner for a oil and gas company, which is the lower end of the pay scale for planners. after about 7 years of experience (i got 3) I would be able to easily get 50pound an hour. even document controllers (basically administrators) get 40k + in this industry, its nuts! I used to labour for 50sheets a day til I blagged a job in oil and gas


F*ck me how do I go about applying?


----------



## icamero1 (Jul 3, 2009)

foodaddict said:


> F*ck me how do I go about applying?


apply to all the major oil and gas companies to be an admin assistant or doc controller, say you have a couple of years experience, then when you get there make a good impression and if your not a retard then eventually someone will realise your potential and you may get a better role, keep working up the ladder, dont have to be a genious to make a decent wage nowadays, lick some ass and reap the rewards


----------



## vtec_yo (Nov 30, 2011)

My housemate's dad owns an insurance broker that turns over about £20m a year.

She was showing me the plans for her new house the other day. Ridiculous.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

I hate people with money.............buy Lucozade when no fcukers ill :cursing:


----------



## Dux (Nov 29, 2011)

newborn said:


> Since this thread has turned into a thread on gambling, here is a story my grandad has told me countless of times:
> 
> When he was alot younger, he was in france at a casino, now he never liked to gamble, even though he did later go on to become the manager of a casino (he knew where the money went). So anyway he sticks a quid on roulette, number 6 I think it was. It came up on 6. He thought **** it, and kept it all on 6, it came up AGAIN. He left it on 6, it came up a third time. At this point he was up nearly a grand I think, so he pulls out his chips. He is still sitting at the table watching others play, and it comes up 6 another 2 times in a row! he could of been a VERY wealthy man, but hey ho


He should have stuck to just giving you Werther's Originals instead of feeding you bullsh't :lol:


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Dux said:


> He should have stuck to just giving you Werther's Originals instead of feeding you bullsh't :lol:


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> no but im on my way! only another 970,000 to go!


Honestly mate, you might be joking but 30k seed money is enough to get the ball rolling.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Honestly mate, you might be joking but 30k seed money is enough to get the ball rolling.


i started my business last year and am doing quite well one year in. so the ball is already rolling  hopefully next years net profit will be 2-3x this years. id be very happy lol


----------



## kingdale (Nov 2, 2010)

dinogoesrawr said:


> . Don't get how anyone can ever get rich through a job... you have to win the lottery or something.


Your trolling is getting worse you need to up your game, no wonder you are red.


----------



## LukeCrossan (Mar 27, 2009)

Sambuca said:


> i started my business last year and am doing quite well one year in. so the ball is already rolling  hopefully next years net profit will be 2-3x this years. id be very happy lol


What kind of business are you in mate? If you don't mind sharing of course..


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

LukeCrossan said:


> What kind of business are you in mate? If you don't mind sharing of course..


ecommerce mate it literally just gone live. just sorting SEO and PPC out at the moment. have full integration with ebay/amazon im ****ting myself at the moment lol


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

supermancss said:


> I plan on starting a residential and business security consultancy.
> 
> ive got around 6 years experience in advice and guidence role.
> 
> ...


Not a friend mate but i have a degree in global marketing :thumb:

Business with friends never ends well anyway


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Not a friend mate but i have a degree in global marketing :thumb:
> 
> Business with friends never ends well anyway


id never do anything i wasnt in control of!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

puurboi said:


> Not a friend mate but i have a degree in global marketing :thumb:
> 
> Business with friends never ends well anyway


Yeah exactly. It'll be me only in charge and give him work as if he were being hired ..


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

supermancss said:


> .
> 
> Anyone experience in security consultancy or any consultancy for that matter?


what do you mean by security?


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

Me too mate, a business with business partners is an uphill struggle but there needs to be set rules.

With this as an example:

As i have the business know how and the educational career i would have to be in charge of the marketing, PR, and the structure of the business. The other guy would be the owner and do the big wigging with me, he has the contacts and would br the face of the business and the main communication in the B2B aspect of it, along with learning how to run a business through working closely with me.

During that time we would both be 50/50 in all wages and aspects of the business, (except ownership ofc). We would both have to OK hire's and Fire's and things like placement of the company grounds and expenses. No point in hiring someone to be head of finance if one of us didn't trust his persona etc.

See, that is just from the top of my head - but it is stuff that a lot of people don't even comprehend thinking about...

I can say to the guy though that if he does want to start this company the dept that most skimp on is the most important. Marketing, in particular SEO and advertising.


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Me too mate, a business with business partners is an uphill struggle but there needs to be set rules.
> 
> With this as an example:
> 
> ...


give you 6 months ...............


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

It ain't easy is it! what have you tried that's failed to make you so negative?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

supermancss said:


> It ain't easy is it! what have you tried that's failed to make you so negative?


what? nothing mate, I`ve just sold a very successful security business for way more than it`s book value - thing is, on this site security means different things to different people so I`m not going to pss about and waste my time talking to you if you mean guns and body guards rather than alarms and cctv.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> give you 6 months ...............


A lot of businesses fail with the first year because of very little market research and the people starting them not realizing that they will most likely be working 12+ hour days for 6-7 days a week for a bit of time to begin with. They wont be on a good wage either as most of the money needs to go back into the business in order to make it a success.

You sound like you tried something once and failed out so you just have a negative attitude for this sort of thing but every company or business you have ever bought anything from was started up by 1 or more people with a small chance of success but a burning desire to be successful and having a passion or great knowledge about something.

Every business owner who is a multibillionaire started this way...


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

puurboi said:


> A lot of businesses fail with the first year because of very little market research and the people starting them not realizing that they will most likely be working 12+ hour days for 6-7 days a week for a bit of time to begin with. They wont be on a good wage either as most of the money needs to go back into the business in order to make it a success.
> 
> You sound like you tried something once and failed out so you just have a negative attitude for this sort of thing but every company or business you have ever bought anything from was started up by 1 or more people with a small chance of success but a burning desire to be successful and having a passion or great knowledge about something.
> 
> Every business owner who is a multibillionaire started this way...


nope - see the post above, I`ll give you 6 months due to the 50 - 50 split and division of labour.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> nope - see the post above, I`ll give you 6 months due to the 50 - 50 split and division of labour.


Cant just say that without offering a solid example for why that is?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

puurboi said:


> Cant just say that without offering a solid example for why that is?


I could write you a 5000 word essay on my reasons for saying it but would you read it?

it`s Friday night and I`m off to the pub.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

foodaddict said:


> Ok its becoming apparent that millionaires on here are few and far between.
> 
> A better question would be: who on here earns £50k a year + and what do you do?
> 
> Particularly interested to see guys outside London earning that ( you London boys are on stupidly inflated salaries due to stupidly inflated living costs)


I work for JCB in North Wales and average salary ranges from £35-55k per year depending on job and shift pattern.

I'm in the top bracket and only have to work 4 days a week for that and have 39 days holiday a year


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

saxondale said:


> I could write you a 5000 word essay on my reasons for saying it but would you read it?
> 
> it`s Friday night and I`m off to the pub.


Ill take that as an "i cant see anything wrong, so ill just pretend im busy" reply then... have fun at the "pub"


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Ill take that as an "i cant see anything wrong, so ill just pretend im busy" reply then... have fun at the "pub"


I had disagreement about tax with him, same sh1t, I was wrong, he was right, asked him for details, and he provided nothing.

My 2yo son has more business nous than this helmet.

Crack on and good luck.

n.b. I also asked him to meet face-to-face to explain his comments, he piped down then


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

I clear about 2k a month after tax now 1 year experience in my job..in 15 years I'll expect to be clearing 10k a month as a contracter ... Hopefully


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I clear about 2k a month after tax now 1 year experience in my job..in 15 years I'll expect to be clearing 10k a month as a contracter ... Hopefully


Hello mate, probably about right, last March I invoiced for 16k for that month.

How you sort the tax is then down to you. Off-shore or LTD. I have done both so I can provide guidance.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate, probably about right, last March I invoiced for 16k for that month.
> 
> How you sort the tax is then down to you. Off-shore or LTD. I have done both so I can provide guidance.


I'll be going LTD I recon mate, don't want the 'worry' of off shoring, however tight the loophole is or the risk may be. It's still a risk I don't fancy right now.

I'm SC cleared and probably DV cleared before I leave, DV can't change project but SC can so these are nice to have entering the market  !

My mentors daily rate is £800, which is pretty good for the north east. Your down landan and have to pay one million pound to buy a loaf of bread so 16k sounds right lol!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'll be going LTD I recon mate, don't want the 'worry' of off shoring, however tight the loophole is or the risk may be. It's still a risk I don't fancy right now.
> 
> I'm SC cleared and probably DV cleared before I leave, DV can't change project but SC can so these are nice to have entering the market  !
> 
> My mentors daily rate is £800, which is pretty good for the north east. Your down landan and have to pay one million pound to buy a loaf of bread so 16k sounds right lol!


I would go offshore when you have no assets an then LTD when you start buying stuff - houses/cars/investments etc.

SC is defo nice to have and can ad money to contract rate.

800 is decent mate, quite rare that kind of wedge, even in banking.

Any Exadata? If you can get exposure to this, then big money awaits. I'm still trying...............


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Huntingground said:


> I would go offshore when you have no assets an then LTD when you start buying stuff - houses/cars/investments etc.
> 
> SC is defo nice to have and can ad money to contract rate.
> 
> ...


No mate. But I am on gov project, we have 11.2.3 rac grid on 5 DL980's with 160 cores on each.ive help built it from ground up, Database vault, audit vault, tde,oem12,dataguard and many more. Use pretty much every oracle product going lol.. It's been willy wonkas golden ticket first job.

No exadata yet though. I've seen one the other day on ironman3 secret advertisement in a tv news reporters van, few million quid going round in the back of the van..yeh right lol!!

Edit: and cert in ORacle virtual machine oracle gave me a free course lol


----------



## Craigyboy (Feb 9, 2012)

saxondale said:


> what? nothing mate, I`ve just sold a very successful security business for way more than it`s book value - thing is, on this site security means different things to different people so I`m not going to pss about and waste my time talking to you if you mean guns and body guards rather than alarms and cctv.


Who ever you sold it to must be a muppet to pay more than its accumulative value! Unless you had projections to triple it's value over the next year or so and they would be just that, projections of value.

Not trying to pick holes just seems strange to me that someone or some business entity, that has that kind of money to burn (as i am assuming you have been paid outright) would have so little nouse as to purchase a business for well over its current value (bids are normally in the region of the value, and usually in the lower region)

Btw for the record am skint ;-)


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate. But I am on gov project, we have 11.2.3 rac grid on 5 DL980's with 160 cores on each.ive help built it from ground up, Database vault, audit vault, tde,oem12,dataguard and many more. Use pretty much every oracle product going lol.. It's been willy wonkas golden ticket first job.
> 
> No exadata yet though. I've seen one the other day on ironman3 secret advertisement in a tv news reporters van, few million quid going round in the back of the van..yeh right lol!!
> 
> Edit: and cert in ORacle virtual machine oracle gave me a free course lol


DL980s are powerful machines. RAC/Data Guard/RMAN/Perf tuning are what you need. Exadata if poss too.

Good first job though


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate. But I am on gov project, we have 11.2.3 rac grid on 5 DL980's with 160 cores on each.ive help built it from ground up, Database vault, audit vault, tde,oem12,dataguard and many more. Use pretty much every oracle product going lol.. It's been willy wonkas golden ticket first job.
> 
> No exadata yet though. I've seen one the other day on ironman3 secret advertisement in a tv news reporters van, few million quid going round in the back of the van..yeh right lol!!
> 
> Edit: and cert in ORacle virtual machine oracle gave me a free course lol


I started reading this, knew I wasn't going to understand it but still carried on reading!

Just thought I'd share. Carry on :thumb:


----------



## foodaddict (Feb 11, 2013)

G-man99 said:


> I work for JCB in North Wales and average salary ranges from £35-55k per year depending on job and shift pattern.
> 
> I'm in the top bracket and only have to work 4 days a week for that and have 39 days holiday a year


You're probably a perfectly nice guy but I hate you!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> No mate. But I am on gov project, we have 11.2.3 rac grid on 5 DL980's with 160 cores on each.ive help built it from ground up, Database vault, audit vault, tde,oem12,dataguard and many more. Use pretty much every oracle product going lol.. It's been willy wonkas golden ticket first job.
> 
> No exadata yet though. I've seen one the other day on ironman3 secret advertisement in a tv news reporters van, few million quid going round in the back of the van..yeh right lol!!
> 
> Edit: and cert in ORacle virtual machine oracle gave me a free course lol


Oracle - ive used this program in a couple jobs i have used. Is there a way for me to get a free course on it so i can add it to my CV?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

puurboi said:


> Oracle - ive used this program in a couple jobs i have used. Is there a way for me to get a free course on it so i can add it to my CV?


Nope, I am performance testing one of there products


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Nope, I am performance testing one of there products


Ahh well, always nice to ask or you get nothing.

I've been looking into free programming courses and courses for Oracle specifically have interested me because i only scratched the surface of the program, (inputting databases and pulling them and altering them etc), but getting involved in that, when it is used by many companies the world over, is easily a great idea.

I'm jealous of your standing haha. How did you get into this work?


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Uni, mate. Grad scheme best way in to IT


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

puurboi said:


> Ahh well, always nice to ask or you get nothing.
> 
> I've been looking into free programming courses and courses for Oracle specifically have interested me because i only scratched the surface of the program, (inputting databases and pulling them and altering them etc), but getting involved in that, when it is used by many companies the world over, is easily a great idea.
> 
> I'm jealous of your standing haha. How did you get into this work?


You can teach yourself, buy Sybex books for 11g OCP - this qualification will get you a job in Oracle-related work.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

i couldnt go the book route, need to learn on the job. get to as a graduate..ive done administration workshop 1 course through the grad scheme too, going to take the OCA exam soon.

@Huntingground

the creds are different now from when you probably did it, you have to do OCA before you can do OCP


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> i couldnt go the book route, need to learn on the job. get to as a graduate..ive done administration workshop 1 course through the grad scheme too, going to take the OCA exam soon.
> 
> @Huntingground
> 
> the creds are different now from when you probably did it, you have to do OCA before you can do OCP


Yep matey, I did my OCP in 2003 (5 exams).


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

i won the irish lottery

I get a pound a week for a million years


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Uriel said:


> i won the irish lottery
> 
> I get a pound a week for a million years


Don't spend it all at once will you.


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I couldn't afford uni now. Already been and got my degree in global marketing so i only have 1 year of government funded uni left. Cannot afford to go back for 3-4 years to get the qualification. Damn.

Hopefully ill get another job using oracle soon enough and i can use the company to gain a qualification that way.


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Don't spend it all at once will you.


pha - fuk that I just had KFC, like a fuking playboy tonight .... might even do a can of carling


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Uriel said:


> i won the irish lottery
> 
> I get a pound a week for a million years


Pea head has already done that one! But haha


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 9, 2012)

Uriel said:


> pha - fuk that I just had KFC, like a fuking playboy tonight .... *might even do a can of carling*


Go for it, you can afford it now :beer:


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

Hotdog147 said:


> Pea head has already done that one! But haha


skinny joke stealing cnut he is


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Go for it, you can afford it now :beer:


i was well over half way til i got divorced.....i'm not that assed with cash but i'll need about that much to retire.....oh well, got another 20 years of graft should be no probs


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

People have done very well for themselves!

Im trying to run two very small business and its damn hard work, starting to think id love a job where you do your work and come home without the stress...especially if it was a job like some of you rich cnuts have


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> I'll be going LTD I recon mate, don't want the 'worry' of off shoring, however tight the loophole is or the risk may be. It's still a risk I don't fancy right now.
> 
> I'm SC cleared and probably DV cleared before I leave, DV can't change project but SC can so these are nice to have entering the market  !
> 
> My mentors daily rate is £800, which is pretty good for the north east. Your down landan and have to pay one million pound to buy a loaf of bread so 16k sounds right lol!


Isn't SC only valid for 10 years and then becomes null and void if not used within a year unless you can get re-sponsored by a list-x company??


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

It lasts 10 years !


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

marknorthumbria said:


> It lasts 10 years !


That's what I said, but only if you keep using it in a role that requires it. So if you switch to a job that doesn't require SC then after a year it becomes invalid and you need a list-x company to sponsor your renewal?


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

well that was a good night out, had a few drinks, got the lad trials with a local championship club - caught up with Matt Lowton and made a few new friends.

pleasant night all round.


----------



## rb79 (Mar 7, 2012)

ive just washed my hair with the wifes Tresemme shampoo and conditioner and i feel a million dollars, but thats still not a million quid so...no, im not either!


----------



## supermancss (Dec 2, 2008)

saxondale said:


> what? nothing mate, I`ve just sold a very successful security business for way more than it`s book value - thing is, on this site security means different things to different people so I`m not going to pss about and waste my time talking to you if you mean guns and body guards rather than alarms and cctv.


Just sounded as if you were saying youd had a business and it hadnt worked out for you...obviously not!!

Business would be low level to start with CCTV, Alarms, Electrics work. Nothing that involves hiring employees until ive got a somewhat reliable income from it!

Bodyguards is a bit far off, 10 years away plus!

Ive written up 50 points I need to do research on, if you could give any advice or things you learned from the business I would much appreciate it.

Always good to learn so I don't make the same mistakes others did


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

@Huntingground @saxondale

Listen chaps there is an ignore function for a reason please use it.

Its Saturday morning, lets start the weekend off nicely :thumbup1:


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Milky said:


> @Huntingground @saxondale
> 
> Listen chaps there is an ignore function for a reason please use it.
> 
> Its Saturday morning, lets start the weekend off nicely :thumbup1:


Fair enough Milky, let's move on mate. How do I ignore posters?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Huntingground said:


> Fair enough Milky, let's move on mate. How do I ignore posters?


Click on there profile and add to ignore list mate :thumbup1:


----------



## saxondale (Nov 11, 2012)

supermancss said:


> Just sounded as if you were saying youd had a business and it hadnt worked out for you...obviously not!!
> 
> Business would be low level to start with CCTV, Alarms, Electrics work. Nothing that involves hiring employees until ive got a somewhat reliable income from it!
> 
> ...


no problem mate - http://www.thefireandsecurityinstaller.com/ or http://www.thesecurityinstaller.co.uk/community/ are the two main sites for the trade and have good information in them on starting a business in the field.

The industry is flooded with 30 year old engineers with 10 years experience that are having to work for nothing just to get by - we currently pay £80.00 a day for subcontract labour!

the only recent entry actually getting work on a national basis has a £5M war chest and is getting through that at a rate of knots.

If I was doing it again i would forget about accreditation, approval and police systems and concentrate on the domestic market - recurring revenue is where the money is made and the domestic customers are more loyal.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

georgey said:


> Nah bud I mean people who worked hard, and grafted from day one, went from job to job, had different ideas and eventually kicked off there own business


I'm a far cry from being a millionaire but I always worked hard and now run 3 companies. I started out at a web design company as a junior developer however, as much as I enjoyed working at that company I knew that, even with regular pay rises, I would never have enough £££ to own a Ferrari (typical guy dream I know). I started building up my own clients by freelancing in the evenings. Once I felt secure(ish) that I had enough on the side to survive I handed in my notice and registered my first Limited Company.

Whilst I didn't go from job-to-job as such, I did keep trying my hand at different projects/ventures. Over the course of about 5 years I tried my hand at a hotel directory website, personal development/seduction company, a supplement store, an online sex toy website and a horse racing tip service - none of which are any longer in existence!

I don't have the Ferrari yet but the dream is still alive... 



foodaddict said:


> Ok its becoming apparent that millionaires on here are few and far between.
> 
> A better question would be: who on here earns £50k a year + and what do you do?


Predominantly I run a small web design company that also provides hosting and other web services such as spam filtering, email mailing list software etc. Other than Katy, I don't employ anyone as I prefer to have agreements with freelancers who also run their own respective businesses.

I've also recently collaborated with someone else to start a Brand Development & Marketing Agency.


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

Lorian said:


> I'm a far cry from being a millionaire but I always worked hard and now run 3 companies. I started out at a web design company as a junior developer however, as much as I enjoyed working at that company I knew that, even with regular pay rises, I would never have enough £££ to own a Ferrari (typical guy dream I know). I started building up my own clients by freelancing in the evenings. Once I felt secure(ish) that I had enough on the side to survive I handed in my notice and registered my first Limited Company.
> 
> Whilst I didn't go from job-to-job as such, I did keep trying my hand at different projects/ventures. Over the course of about 5 years I tried my hand at a hotel directory website, personal development/seduction company, a supplement store, an online sex toy website and a horse racing tip service - none of which are any longer in existence!
> 
> ...


do you think you will always work like that? I find there comes a point where its just not cost effective anymore to sub work out.

I actually sub a lot of work out actually but i would prefer a team on site under me lol


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> do you think you will always work like that? I find there comes a point where its just not cost effective anymore to sub work out.
> 
> I actually sub a lot of work out actually but *i would prefer a team on site under me* lol


Dirty fcuker


----------



## Sambuca (Jul 25, 2012)

jon-kent said:


> Dirty fcuker


well its ronery in this office all by myself LOL just me my mac and pics of semi naked mma fighters to keep me entertained all day...


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

I am half way there if I cashed all of my assets in. Also buying asos shares at 12 pence when it first went on the market helped a lot.

I al;so bought shares in a company called Jupiter software in 1999 for 50 pence. I sold them for 12 quid a share.


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Sambuca said:


> do you think you will always work like that? I find there comes a point where its just not cost effective anymore to sub work out.


Yes, for a couple of reasons.

1. If a freelancer doesn't deliver they are easy to replace (which is a good incentive for them to do things properly). Employees have lots of rights and I wouldn't want that potential hassle.

2. I make barely anything on new web builds but I'm fine with that setup. Once someone is 'in the door' my business model is based on the repeat and follow-up services (hosting, marketing etc).


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Yes, for a couple of reasons.
> 
> 1. If a freelancer doesn't deliver they are easy to replace (which is a good incentive for them to do things properly). Employees have lots of rights and I wouldn't want that potential hassle.
> 
> .


More hassle than marrying them?:laugh:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Blinkey said:


> More hassle than marrying them?:laugh:


That was a risk worth taking


----------



## timbear84 (May 19, 2013)

If there are any do they wanna sponsor me to train every day for hrs, basically meaning i dont have to work lol:thumb:


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Lorian said:


> That was a risk worth taking


And you were righ.t you have got yourself a beautiful lady and a lovely person. You are a very lucky man.


----------



## Alex6534 (Jan 2, 2013)

Lorian said:


> I'm a far cry from being a millionaire but I always worked hard and now run 3 companies. I started out at a web design company as a junior developer however, as much as I enjoyed working at that company I knew that, even with regular pay rises, I would never have enough £££ to own a Ferrari (typical guy dream I know). I started building up my own clients by freelancing in the evenings. Once I felt secure(ish) that I had enough on the side to survive I handed in my notice and registered my first Limited Company.
> 
> Whilst I didn't go from job-to-job as such, I did keep trying my hand at different projects/ventures. Over the course of about 5 years I tried my hand at a hotel directory website, personal development/seduction company, a supplement store, an online sex toy website and a horse racing tip service - none of which are any longer in existence!
> 
> ...


This is good stuff to know; I'm looking at starting a web development business myself and trying to find those that are willing to talk about their process etc is hard to find  . Any tips you'd give to a web developer just starting on the business side of things?


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

The best way to earn your million is to stay educated and not be scared to take a risk.


----------



## jon-kent (May 20, 2011)

Sambuca said:


> well its ronery in this office all by myself LOL just me my mac and pics of semi naked mma fighters to keep me entertained all day...


Lmfao !!! :lol: should i be charging you to chat to me :001_tt2:


----------



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

Alex6534 said:


> This is good stuff to know; I'm looking at starting a web development business myself and trying to find those that are willing to talk about their process etc is hard to find  . Any tips you'd give to a web developer just starting on the business side of things?


Find someone who has already invested in a decent hosting infrastructure, paid all the software license fees etc and will let you resell their wide range of awesome services for a share of the profit... :whistling:

Find a good graphic designer (unless you are one?) that you can afford and delivers on time. They are like gold dust.

Other than that, never be afraid to take the initiative and actually DO something rather than waiting/planning. You never know which decisions are going to be the ones that pay off. Jump in and start. My first freelance client was a company who I wrote a letter to (yes, a real letter). I wrote to them telling them that the pictures on their website were disappointing and didn't do their business justice. 13 years on and I now do all of the web work for the MD's (many) business ventures. They are my biggest client.

If you have specific questions feel free to ask.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Lorian said:


> Find someone who has already invested in a decent hosting infrastructure, paid all the software license fees etc and will let you resell their wide range of awesome services for a share of the profit... :whistling:
> 
> Find a good graphic designer (unless you are one?) that you can afford and delivers on time. They are like gold dust.
> 
> ...


Lorian if you could bottle that advice you would make a fortune. Brilliant!


----------



## Hera (May 6, 2011)

Lorian said:


> Find someone who has already invested in a decent hosting infrastructure, paid all the software license fees etc and will let you resell their wide range of awesome services for a share of the profit... :whistling:
> 
> Find a good graphic designer (unless you are one?) that you can afford and delivers on time. They are like gold dust.
> 
> ...


I can't help but feel pride reading about you business approach. I've learnt a lot from you, especially regarding 'actually doing' something as opposed to letting fear keep you in the planning phase.

I think that one trait that is important for success in many areas of life (that I think we both have) is always looking for opportunities and being prepared to take them. A lot of people wait IMO, as opposed to being proactive.


----------



## Chris-s13 (Jul 15, 2013)

As a mechanic I will never be a millionaire , friends think I have money but I'm just tight because I'm an Audi technician, not atol jus under £10 an hour for life in here lol most I think I've had is £8k and a went on a car that is now a track drift car with more hits than the beetles  lol!!


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Looking to start a couple of new businesses soon. Got a recruitment company about ready to go. Currently taking home between £2300 and £3000 a month after tax which doesn't seem to touch the sides. Need a big cash boost


----------



## jdsw (Apr 28, 2011)

I have 800K shares in an oil and gas explorer company. Last year they went to 24P = £192K and never sold as greed got the better of me. Today the company have a share price of 2.42p (GUTTED). It tears me up but at least i think i have still got my health.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

I plan to be within the next few years. I'm doing alright atm. I know loads of millionaires though from where I used to work. I used to cook for some very wealthy people and occasionally stuck one up their Mrs :lol:


----------



## Chris F (Jul 2, 2013)

One of my mates is a self made multi millionaire and to be honest he has turned into a [email protected] No one sees him much anymore he swanned off to London cause his old mates "Couldn't afford to keep up"


----------



## Xelibrium (May 7, 2013)

I created the iphone but my idea was stolen :/ could of done alrite


----------

